# Mohican State Park



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Going camping this weekend at the State Park, and was looking at maybe doing a little fishing in the Clear Fork or on Pleasant Hill. I have never been down that way before. Will the river be wadeable/fishable given the recent rain? I am limited to shore fishing or wading. Thanks for any input!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

If the river stays under 3' you should be OK.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Throw jig/twister tails or blade baits in the tailwaters of the dam either from shore or the wall for smallies and walleye/sauger.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

From the covered bridge down river to rt 3 has a lot of good smallmouth fishing. Not sure of the condition of the river tho. I know the Cuyahoga and Grand rivers are pretty high as of now.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

below the dam used to be great for eyes and white bass,


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input! Hopefully I will have a favorable report by the end of the weekend.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

How's the river for fishing - from the state park campground? Will be there in a couple weeks ( early August)


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

The river section that flows through the state park mainly has creek chubs with a few small smallmouth; did see a few rainbow trout in that section before. All the canoers, tubers, kayakers scare the fish away in that stretch. There's only one deep hole in that stretch.


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Only got out fishing for about an hour this morning, a couple small smallmouth upstream of the covered bridge. Did see some catfish being caught right below the dam.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Headed there this weekend as well! Might have to try for those eyes!


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I caught a fish Ohio rock bass by the canoe launch in the campground


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I fished the Upper Clear Fork this weekend. Between 2 of us we caught 18 small brown trout on Saturday. Most were 7-8". No keepers but it was fun for sure. We saw a few small mouth and a ton of crawfish moving around. The water was clear and cold.
Our first time wading a river and first trout i've ever caught.


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I went back to the same place on the river last weekend and only managed 1 small brown, and a small mouth bass.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

caught a fish o muskie this past weekend fishing for saugeye on a whistler jig and gulp minnow. released


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I carp fish when camping, the kids have a blast


----------

